# Straight Lavender



## coral (May 13, 2008)

Made a batch of straight lavender EO and was quite pleased with the colour this time.
I used pink oxide (first time for me)

Cheers


----------



## IanT (May 13, 2008)

wow those are beautiful! real warm colors!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

That looks great!  Is it HP?  I use pink and ultraviolet swirl too with pigments.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Laurie (May 13, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Chay (May 14, 2008)

That's very pretty Coral


----------



## pepperi27 (May 18, 2008)

Very beautiful!


----------



## digit (May 19, 2008)

Very nice!!!! 

Digit


----------



## SoapyGal (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!  May I ask how much Lavender EO you used per pound?

Trying to figure it out.... some people have said it fades quickly when an EO is used as opposed to an FO...

Thank you


----------



## coral (May 30, 2008)

Hi Soapygirl

It is CP soap method.
 I used 4% to the total quantity of oils used  in my batch.
It might seem a lot but I do like soap strongly fragrant.
On this batch the lavender  smelled strong for a few days and then disappeared for a few weeks but has since come back nicely.

Cheers


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info coral.  I've got a nice bottle of Bulgarian Lavender EO waiting for me to do something with it.... but I read so many conflicting things... not sure to do it alone, with something else to anchor it, to do a non-scented batch & then rebatch it & add the eo at that time, or to CPHP.... the choices are endless!!    Guess I'll keep doing my homework until something tugs at me!!


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 5, 2008)

Verrrrrrrrrry pretty colors!


----------



## Woodi (Jun 5, 2008)

To keep lavender from fading I usually add a base note like patchouli, or cedarwood, or litsea cubeba even! but I usually find that lavender eo has great staying power.

Long ago I read that some castor oil in the base oils will help with scent retention over time. So I always add at least 3% castor oil to my recipes. I have no problem with scents fading.

but if that should happen after many weeks or months: a cotton ball soaked in lavender, and placed inside a lidded plastic box with the soap for a week helps perk it up.


----------



## Lane (Jun 5, 2008)

Woodi said:
			
		

> but if that should happen after many weeks or months: a cotton ball soaked in lavender, and placed inside a lidded plastic box with the soap for a week helps perk it up.


 Excellent advice! Usually it is just the outside of the bar that the sent fades, and not all the way through... I do this with my Lav soaps all the time...


----------



## coral (Jun 5, 2008)

Woodi said:
			
		

> To keep lavender from fading I usually add a base note like patchouli, or cedarwood, or litsea cubeba even! but I usually find that lavender eo has great staying power.
> 
> Long ago I read that some castor oil in the base oils will help with scent retention over time. So I always add at least 3% castor oil to my recipes. I have no problem with scents fading.
> 
> but if that should happen after many weeks or months: a cotton ball soaked in lavender, and placed inside a lidded plastic box with the soap for a week helps perk it up.



Thanks woodi you have given me some good advice there.


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice soap!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice! 8) 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Godiva (Jun 13, 2008)

*Pretty -*

like the different hues


----------

